

A Dream Interrupted At Boeing - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/06/business/06boeing.html

======
hvs
Call me paranoid, but I'm not flying on one of these things until SP3.

~~~
yason
It really takes one accident that can, even partially, be traced back to
problems with the carbon-fibre construction, and suddenly the promised 20%
fuel cost savings will seem miniscule when compared to the horde of fleeing
customers.

Composite fuselage would be a good thing per se but it's one of the
technological advances that you can only build slowly, with lots of testing
and enough wrecked planes, until it matures into "proven technology". Now it
seems that so far they've just patched problems with the construction as they
appear.

